# Herniated disc, I hope



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

Yesterday I had to go to ER with what I sincerely hope is a herniated (and not ruptured) l-spine disc. Not a result of some crazy acrobatics or weight lifting - just bent down to zip my boot up and that was it. 

I'm shot full of hydromorphone and Valium and able to slowly walk around but sitting is not an option at this point. Going for MRI tomorrow (they don't do it out of ERs anymore). 

I'm just hoping beyond all hope that this is something that's going to resolve quickly with physical therapy and maybe some anti-inflammatories. I know its likely not possible but I'm pretty much in shock and absolutely refuse to believe that my season might be done before it even began. 

If anyone who's gone through this has any good suggestions I would greatly appreciate them.

P.S. heat packs help but not for long, lidocaine patches don't do shit.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

The human body can be both remarkably resilient sometimes and shockingly fragile at other times.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Noreaster said:


> Yesterday I had to go to ER with what I sincerely hope is a herniated (and not ruptured) l-spine disc. Not a result of some crazy acrobatics or weight lifting - just bent down to zip my boot up and that was it.
> 
> I'm shot full of hydromorphone and Valium and able to slowly walk around but sitting is not an option at this point. Going for MRI tomorrow (they don't do it out of ERs anymore).
> 
> ...


how old?

first time?

I seriously threw my back out for the first time about 15 years ago(about 21-22), and I couldnt move. The ER and normal doctors don't do shit but give you drugs. Don't get me wrong drugs are awesome.

I was lucky and went to one of the best therapists I've ever seen since. He gave me heat + electric + about 60-100 needles of acupuncture, some super mild chiropractic (for the initial injury they usually take chiro pretty easy, but next week and next month a solid regemen of it will do you great). Cannot reccommend accupuncture enough, although IMO 2-3 treatments a year is good - haven't been forever but if I find a doc on the ins. I will hit it for sure.

My back has been completely fucked since then but miraculously that was also the worst it ever "went out".

GET THERAPY

acupuncture
acupressure
chiropractic

cycle -ice - heat - ice- on it.

GL :thumbsup:

*I am not a doctor but my back is FUCKED and has been for a long time, but it doesnt slow me down. Get good aftermarket insoles at the least, customs orthos if you can, these make a huge difference if you spend any reasonable time on your feet. Good shoes also.


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

snowklinger said:


> how old?
> 
> first time?
> 
> ...


I'm 40 and with a fair number of injuries in the past; drugs don't seem to work well for me anymore. Yes, I have a feeling physical therapy is forthcoming and I do have a good therapist. But didn't think about acupuncture - thank you for that suggestion, I'll look into it. It's not the first time I throw my back but never this badly and never by a simple act of slightly bending down. I'm just hoping to high haven its not a ruptured disc and I can get away with conventional treatments and not require surgery. 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

My job has messed up my back good. I see a chiropractor to keep it in alignment and this has helped. 

I am now at the point that the damage has started to compress my discs causing continuous pain and discomfort. I am now using traction and will be purchasing an inversion table to help reduce the compression of my disks. 

I don't recommend drugs unless you must. As all they do is mask the pain, making you think you can move around more than your body should. Pain is the bodies protector, it tells you something is wrong and you shouldn't be doing that.

Stretching is a great thing as well. As we age (45 here) we loose more flexibility than muscle mass. Getting on a solid stretching program may help after you are healed.

Not sure this helped or not


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

slyder said:


> My job has messed up my back good. I see a chiropractor to keep it in alignment and this has helped.
> 
> I am now at the point that the damage has started to compress my discs causing continuous pain and discomfort. I am now using traction and will be purchasing an inversion table to help reduce the compression of my disks.
> 
> ...


Thanks, great suggestions all. 

Got my MRI this afternoon and waiting for results. I can move a little better and even sit today though and that gives me hope that the injury isn't as bad as I initially thought. Going to see my physical therapist in a couple of days and discuss all possible short and long term rehab options, also seeing acupuncturist at the end of the week.


----------

